# I don't know if I should do this



## Anais (Aug 20, 2002)

I saw another doctor today and she wasn't much better than my insensitive first one. She talked to my husband and I like we were stupid. For instance, when she got around to describing an incompetent cervix, she apparently assumed that we didn't know what it /incompetent/ meant. Halfway through her amusing description, I had to stop her and say, "I have been seen at this hospital before. Trust me, I know what incompetent means."

Well she already scheduled the D&C for the absolute worse day. On my son's birthday. She just got done telling us how important it was that it be done without delay, as soon as possible. Well today is Monday, Thursday doesn't sound like it is the emergency that she is making it out to be. And if it isn't this week, it will be while my children start school. I really don't want to do that to them. I hate to think that they would be at school worried about mom. And we have been homeschooling but since we were expecting the baby, we decided that this year we would send them to public school just for this year.

I am thinking that I should take black cohosh. It seems that things are happening, just not as quickly as I would have hoped. I have been in some significant pain for about 1.5 weeks. It is like my body is trying but is having problems getting started. I have lost what appears to be a mucus plug also. Do you think that I should take it, and if so how much? I bought some in pill form because I don't think that I will be able to stomach it in tea form.

Thanks in advance for any input,
Celina


----------



## moonglowmama (Jan 23, 2002)

Anais,
I am so sorry for your situation. Not that a miscarriage ever happens at a good time, but right now sounds like an especially difficult time to deal with that kind of pain.

I just wanted to say that you can trust your instinct on this. The only time you need an emergency D&C is if you are hemorraging- which you'll definantly know; Blood filling up more than a pad in less than an hour. It sounds to me like your body is doing what it needs to do.

I can't advise on black cohosh, or induction for that matter. Consult a midwife, maybe even post on the midwife/doula forum here at mdc.

I would caution against having a D&C done on a special occasion, because the pain from losing one child might interfere with the joy at celebrating another's birth in the years to come. Of course, you may miscarry then anyway.

I hope everything goes very well and that your body shows you just how capable it is.

Warmly,
Sarah


----------



## Anais (Aug 20, 2002)

Thanks for the suggestion. I hadn't realized that there was such a forum here.

Also thank you for your support it really helps to know that there are people out there who can understand.

Blessings,
Celina


----------



## Clarity (Nov 19, 2001)

I.m so sorry! I would call the dr's office and reschedule for next week, i think your instinct is right!


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

I'm sorry you're having to go throught this now. You have so much on your plate.

I agree with the others - trust your self and your body. I think you'll find the right choices within you.

Love and gentleness to you.


----------



## XM (Apr 16, 2002)

.


----------

